# How long to bond?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

How long does it take for a pigeon to bond with a new owner?

I adopted my first pigeon a week ago; he had been in the local animal shelter housed in a small cage for a month prior. He allows me to put my hand in his (new, bigger) cage and pet him a little on his chest, but when he is out of the cage he flies away when I try to touch him. I let him out of the cage every day for several hours, and he lets me sit close to him without fear.

I understand that it takes some time for him to get used to me, but I was wondering how much time I should expect before he sits on my hand.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI NANCY,When you pet him in the cage take your index fingerand gently touch his head.When pigeons are bonding you will see one gently kissing the other on the head.This is not billing is quite different.also put a small amount of seed in the plam of your hand and let him eat remember a small amount.the bird must over come the fear of your hands,once he has over come the fear of your hands he will begin to bond. This can at times be quick and slow a times with other birds remember stroke the back of the head gently. .. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nancy, a lot depends on the age because young pigeons are, to me, more friendly initially than older pigeons. Try feeding him favorite treats from your hand. You can put him in your lap and do this and scratch the top of his head (we call that scritching  ) and most of them love to have this done. Allow him a lot of time out of his cage to simply be around you and get used to the environment. Don't leave him out though when you're cooking or doing anything that he could get hurt from.

We have two young ones right now that we let out in the afternoon and let them play in the kitchen. We sit at the table with them and let them chase peas around. You can hold out your arm and pat it and he will learn to fly to you. Many love to sit on your shoulder too.

It will probably take several weeks for him to develop trust in you but one important thing to remember is to make no sudden moves or grab him. Just take it slow and easy and the trust will come.


----------

